# Raw Feeding Spreadsheet



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

This was posted on Dogster quite some time ago, i wasn't able to find it for soooo long, and i found it i did a search here to see if it had been brought to everybody's attention but it does take some guesswork out of some things, it's been updated, and it is extremely helpful. there is a link in the first post in the link i have here and instructions as well. just plug in your dogs stuff etc :biggrin1:

HERE!!!!!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I guess that would work for people who are new to raw feeding but I'm too old school by now, I just through my dogs food by sight and pretty much just keep a good variety of food and not too much bone, organs and fish once a week with eggs and my scoop of kelp and the dogs blood work has all come back great.


----------



## RaisingWolves (Mar 19, 2011)

whiteleo, how do you add kelp and how much? I bought a 3lb tub of it and I'm not sure if I should follow the label instructions.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

sent you a p.m.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

Actually, that spreadsheet was WAY too much for me when I first started out. I needed things simple. But now that it's been about 5 months and I feel more comfortable, I do occasionally look at the spreadsheet just to see A) how a PMR diet really does meet all needs and, B) to double verify my dogs actually are getting all of their nutrients.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Thanks, I found this on dogster when I first started raw, but it made my head spin to look at it :S


----------

